# Hello, I'm ChrisPark



## ChrisPark (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello. My name is Chris. I'm from USA. And yeah, hope to be a long time member of this forum!

Here's a photo of me  http://lmageshack.us/img/chrisP.jpg - Just so you know who i am!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TT forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi there welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ChrisPark said:


> Hello. My name is Chris. I'm from USA. And yeah, hope to be a long time member of this forum!
> 
> Here's a photo of me  http://lmageshack.us/img/chrisP.jpg - Just so you know who i am!


My pc came up with a warning as that file link contains a trojan :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

